# JPM goes in circles



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

So now that Juan Pablo Montoya has been released from McLaren to go pushing and shoving in circles, the plan is to put him in ARCA, Busch, and Cup races before the end of the year.

So who's going to watch JPM in NASCRAP? 

Not me. I don't care who's in NASCRAP. As long as they continue to suck away sponsership money and air time from real racing, I'm not buying. Besides, who can stay awake for more than a lap or so. That must take a lot of stamina.

Yes, I'm a NASCAR hater and damn proud of it. They'll have to pry my chicanes and right-hand turns from my cold dead body.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

////_BORING_


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Test_Engineer said:


> ////_BORING_


Allow me to help you out a bit...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I have never been a fan of either Montoya or NASCAR.

I am glad that he is gone, and hopefully, Villeneuve will soon follow Montoya - afterall, in JV's own words, NASCAR is a step up from Formula One. :loco: 


.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick said:


> I have never been a fan of either Montoya or NASCAR.
> 
> I am glad that he is gone, and hopefully, Villeneuve will soon follow Montoya - afterall, in JV's own words, NASCAR is a step up from Formula One. :loco:
> 
> .


Maybe they can get together and set up the "Good Ol' F1 Racing Team". As team logo I'd recommend a photo of Michael and Turd hand to hand


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Maybe they can get together and set up the "Good Ol' F1 Racing Team". As team logo I'd recommend a photo of Michael and Turd hand to hand


Maybe they can throw their helmets at each other....


----------



## Luigi (Oct 17, 2006)

Great stuff! I'd recommend dropping in to Nascrap.net for some like-minded anti-nascar banter, along with some other real racing discussions & opinions. 

The Nascrap definition is terrific!


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Luigi said:


> The Nascrap definition is terrific!


That's just the family-friendly definition. The adult and official version is left to your imagination...


----------

